# Vanity I just finished.



## paintr56 (Dec 31, 2006)

I tried some thing new on the top what do you think? Sorry about the picture quality not much room to work with. 

Jim Bunton


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I like it...what was the process ? Seems like the flood coat should be flush with the wood for a smooth surface, looks like a housekeeping pain in the hiney to get/keep clean.


----------



## paintr56 (Dec 31, 2006)

I cut small diameter branches into 1/2" slices. Stuck them down with tile adhesive. Grouted with black grout just like you would with tile using the grout to fill any voids in the wood. Finished off with three coats of semi gloss spar varnish. 

The darker wood is osage orange any guess on the lighter wood.

As far as cleaning it doesn't seem too bad, but this room doesn't get a lot of abuse.

Jim

I edited this to add. I dipped all the pieces in thinned down varnish before gluing them down to seal all the edges.


----------



## upnorf (Feb 2, 2010)

Was the inspiration cordwood homes? I love the look and have been contemplating the idea of building a smaller cordwood cabin on my grandfathers land.










Here is a great link about cordwood homes.
http://daycreek.com/


----------



## paintr56 (Dec 31, 2006)

I do like the look of cord wood homes, but the inspiration was a floor in an old cabin made from the end grain of cut of dimensioned lumber.

Jim


----------



## Rocks (Feb 1, 2010)

Thats a neat looking top. 

But speaking of end grain floor, I worked at a car assembly plant which had about 7 or 8 different materials for flooring and one section of the plant was end grain. It wasnt the smoothest floor but it held up good. I'm guessing it was about 50 or 60 years old. I dont know how this relates to your project, just thought I would share an end grain story.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow, that is very unique. I personally have never seen a vanity like that. Way to think outside the box. One thing I love about this project section is the Oh Yeah! moments I frequently have when i visit. Aside from the top, the rest of the vanity looks really classy too, nice work!


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Jim,
Great job on the vanity. Very unique top. I like it. Now, get back in there and clean up that plumber's putty around the drain. Didn't think I'd notice did you?:laughing:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

firehawkmph said:


> Jim,
> Now, get back in there and clean up that plumber's putty around the drain. Didn't think I'd notice did you?:laughing:
> Mike Hawkins


 
I was thinking the same thing....ha. I'm digging the look. My wife's folks used to have a cabin in the mountains of Colorado. This would have been perfect for their decor.


----------



## paintr56 (Dec 31, 2006)

It isn't plumbers putty. I chipped the porcelain when I drilled out the old wash basin to put a drain in it. I was going to touch it up, but instead I decided it kinda matches the black around the outer edge of the sink. 

Thanks for every one's input. It is nice to see you aren't afraid to point out the errors too.

Jim


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah, we're just messin' with you Jim. That really is a neat vanity. I can appreciate the great amount of work you put into it. Keep it up.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Back to the Wood (Dec 19, 2009)

I love it! Not only do you have color differences between woods, but also variations within each piece. It does look like the finish dips down between the ends. Maybe its just an optical illusion. The cabinet looks Super too.
Bob


----------



## juanation (Jan 17, 2010)

thats great...ill be trying this one!!!!


----------



## paintr56 (Dec 31, 2006)

Back to the Wood said:


> I love it! Not only do you have color differences between woods, but also variations within each piece. It does look like the finish dips down between the ends. Maybe its just an optical illusion. The cabinet looks Super too.
> Bob


If you are talking about in the grout lines it does. This is not a poured finish. it is varnished the photo makes it look kind of thick but it is really just a three coats of varnish brushed on and the wood was lightly sanded between the second and third coat. Very similar to how the grout is lower then the tile.

Jim


----------



## wooddude9 (Sep 6, 2008)

Wow, another way to use excess wood instead of burning it all


----------



## cheese9988 (Jan 4, 2010)

Very nice! Very unique! :thumbsup:


----------

